

Move Over Instapaper And Pocket: DotDotDot Adds Notes, Tags And Comments - David_Thomas
http://www.cultofmac.com/221894/move-over-instapaper-and-pocket-dotdotdot-adds-notes-tags-and-comments-opinion/

======
jwr
...and you present this with a site that doesn't let me zoom in on an iPad, or
change the font size? A site that eats into my precious screen real estate
with ads, borders, useless menus and useless two-column layout that I can't
control? That forces silly pagination?

Call me back when you start thinking about _my_ reading comfort, like
Instapaper does.

~~~
daninfpj
Are you talking about cultofmac.com?

------
da_n
I converted to Pocket from Instapaper myself. There is a reason I like Pocket
though, it's simple, I don't need to think about notes, tags, comments and
social crap. It's a 'read it later' service, if I really wanted to have notes,
tags etc then I would just use Evernote directly which has those features.
With quotes like "It’s not polished" and "frankly it’s pretty confusing to
use" why would I even consider it?

~~~
ChrisMills
Maybe because you have ebooks and webtexts finally in one place? And Evernote
actually has no social reading features. It´s an early version and not a 50
million users product.

------
afxjzs
2 things I don't need and 1 that Pocket already provides...all from a site
that sucks on mobile...

Can't say I'm all that impressed.

Pocket has been Wonderful so far.

------
gorbachev
No Android, no sale.

